# Dear Jim, old curmudgeon ... I hate you! J/K!



## chefjbs (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello Jim. 

I was reading a couple posts the other day and I saw your signature (before you changed it). I was wondering "what the hell does a badger have to do with a blade. So like a dummy I decided to follow it and see where it takes me. 

So i started reading the site and all its glory. I was in awe. 

All i have to say is i have a hand made silvertip badger coming in as well a blade sampler and a EJ DE89L. Now, if you have any advice for explaining the to SWMBO, please let me know. 

So now you know why i hate you In all seriousness thank you for everything that you contribute to all te forums you are on.

Joe


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2011)

Jim gets around


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel so cheap!


Joe,
please don't be shy about asking for any help on your wetshaving journey-either directly with me, or from the fine fellows at Badger and Blade.

ENJOY!


----------



## chefjbs (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks jim. I'm loving both of these forums. Problem is when i start my paperwork, it takes me twice as long. I guess thats the price i have to pay to be informed.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

Joe,
What about shave soap- Did you order some?


----------



## chefjbs (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm probably going to start out with some VDH from wally mart. then make a move from there. any suggestions? not into anything with a strong scent. i keep reading about the C.O. Bigelow/proraso stuff. Soo many choices, not enough money.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

chefjbs said:


> i'm probably going to start out with some VDH from wally mart. then make a move from there. any suggestions? not into anything with a strong scent. i keep reading about the C.O. Bigelow/proraso stuff. Soo many choices, not enough money.



VDH has its fans, the thing about soap is it lasts so long that even the higher cost ones are a good value. DR Harris and Trumpers are two that work well.

The VDH is a melt and pour product, its very soft so it will only last a few weeks if you use it every day. A hard soap like the DR Harris can last half a year or more. The hard soaps are also much more subtle scent wise.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2011)

Just Say No to VDH


----------



## Jay (Mar 10, 2011)

chefjbs said:


> So i started reading the site and all its glory. I was in awe.


 
Just be careful- a few guys are members at both sites.


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2011)

Joe,
How about an update? Hows it going?


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 25, 2011)

He's probaly busy getting his shave on. You know how new addictions go, they consume your life for awhile till you decide to check back into the real world.


----------

